# Smoke on the Beach - April 20-21, 2007  (#2)



## Finney

Seems my 'buddies' got the last "thread" locked.

Two more days and it's time to play.  Nick is flying in from NY with a bunch of his buddies to play golf but he's gonna be at "Smoke on the Beach" on Friday night to experience Larry in person.  The BBQ Central team will be setting up beside Captain Morgan and the Misfits.  Hopefully JT's BBQ will be close by so we can have the teams from the forum together.

Hey Cappy, is FrayedNot gonna be there?


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Seems my 'buddies' got the last "thread" locked.
> 
> Two more days and it's time to play.  Nick is flying in from NY with a bunch of his buddies to play golf but he's gonna be at "Smoke on the Beach" on Friday night to experience Larry in person.  The BBQ Central team will be setting up beside Captain Morgan and the Misfits.  Hopefully JT's BBQ will be close by so we can have the teams from the forum together.
> 
> Hey Cappy, is FrayedNot gonna be there?



Nick will experience the "Wolfe Factor" at Hooters Thursday night!


----------



## Captain Morgan

Frayednot will not, as far as I know...he's done gone and got
a job this year.  We will all miss his chicken speedies.

Nick may not make it to Hooters, so Larry we can go
anywhere Thursday night. (ie maybe the women would
prefer somewhere else)


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Frayednot will not, as far as I know...he's done gone and got
> a job this year.  We will all miss his chicken speedies.
> 
> Nick may not make it to Hooters, so Larry we can go
> anywhere Thursday night. (ie maybe the women would
> prefer somewhere else)



See Fatboy is chickening out already.  Hey Q-Tip, you can't avoid me forever!!!


----------



## Finney

Nick found out I wouldn't be there until Friday.  :roll:


----------



## Captain Morgan

I guess Nick will be arriving here any time now.

It's a Nick-board for a few days...enjoy!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Calm down kids, I haven't left yet!    Sorry FatBoy Wolfe, no Hooters for me on Thursday. Our fearless leader has us set up for Finn McCools for Thursday night. I'm coming to eat your food Friday and don't be cooking early, I hate leftovers!    If Chris was gonna be there Thursday, I might have changed my plans  :twisted: . But your more than welcome to come to Finn McCools on Thursday evening, we should be there around 7:00. If you do come, bring your wallet fatboy, you owe me!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Calm down kids, I haven't left yet!    Sorry FatBoy Wolfe, no Hooters for me on Thursday. Our fearless leader has us set up for Finn McCools for Thursday night. I'm coming to eat your food Friday and don't be cooking early, I hate leftovers!    If Chris was gonna be there Thursday, I might have changed my plans  :twisted: . But your more than welcome to come to Finn McCools on Thursday evening, we should be there around 7:00. If you do come, bring your wallet fatboy, you owe me!



And you called Puff a (edited out)?? What a way to welch on a bet!      You can't meet us at Hooters as we planned long ago before your other (edited out)Yankee boy friends planned your quaint little alternate lifestyle dinner at Finn Not McCools.  Is the cover charge for a place named something like that a tube of (edited out)??      You had better at least take your cottonballed head to a grocery store and buy some shrimp to make us shrimp burgers Friday night!  Bill Jr!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

This is a warning:



> Swearing: There is serious swearing and minor swearing. Serious swearing is prohibited; minor swearing is allowed but let’s be careful with it. Use your language as if you were in a group of mixed people whom you kind of know, but not well. Choose your words accordingly.



That is why there is a Blue Room.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Well it's 3am and I'm up and getting ready to head down to Myrtle for SOTB finally!!!  Gonna meet up with Cappy sometime this after for a few adult beverages.  We were gonna meet up with Nick but (now let me say this as not to offend the politically correct as in my previous post) he would rather spend time at an Alternate Lifestyle establishment with his "chunky buttocked North of the Mason Dixon Line" Friends.  The place the are going must charge a tube of "Johnson and Johnson Product" and a box of "Prophylactics" for a cover charge.  Nick you better bring the fixin's for shrimp burgers for dinner Friday night or I'm telling Puff what you said about him!


----------



## Captain Morgan

I'm getting excited...got the van cleaned out and partially loaded
yesterday....should finish preps just before I meet Larry tonight!


----------



## Bobberqer

lol  welp   ... All I have to say is good luck to anyone competing


----------



## Finney

Thanks Bob... we'll make everyone proud...  :roll: 
Most importantly, we'll have fun.


----------



## Diva Q

Have a good time everyone all the best to you safe trip cold beers good Q


----------



## cleglue

Good luck Guys.


----------



## Jack W.

Good Luck Fellas.  Mary and I are on the short list to judge ATB.  I heard there is some kind of new format.  ATB is my favorite.  Call me if you need anything in the late afternoon.

Good Luck and Good Q!

Jack


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Kick asses all over !


----------



## Captain Morgan

Another new format?????? this will be the third in 3 events!!!!


----------



## Finney

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Good Luck Fellas.  Mary and I are on the short list to judge ATB.  *I heard there is some kind of new format.*  ATB is my favorite.  Call me if you need anything in the late afternoon.
> 
> Good Luck and Good Q!
> 
> Jack



It would be nice if they would let us know that.   

The only change I have heard was that the containers that go in the boxes would be smaller.  Seems the judges ate too much last time.  :roll:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Yea, that will keep them coming back. :roll:  Now watch with the smaller turn in containers someone will not get a sample. :x  Watch the fur fly when that happens. (and it will)  I can see trying to improve a contest, but I kind of don't see where a smaller container would do that.  [smilie=a_whyme.gif] Good luck guys! Have fun and NO Larry tipping.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Dinner with Wolfe's....went to Phillips Seafood...

Larry's new grill..




Larry's Grouper





Lisa's seafood platter.....





Cappy's Crab cakes and shrimp





the family spent 6 hours in the car and no one is dead yet...


----------



## Puff1

Is Larry going to use the cooker in the back of his truck


----------



## Captain Morgan

no.

"Me and him" are gonna unload it.  Hopefully Finney will
be there before me, and they'll get tired of waiting for me,
and break it themselves.


----------



## Puff1

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> no.
> 
> "Me and him" are gonna unload it.  Hopefully Finney will
> be there before me, and they'll get tired of waiting for me,
> and break it themselves.


 
Has the guy from New Yawk made it down yet?


----------



## Captain Morgan

he hasnn't called but I heard sirens heading north of me, so I
assume he and his group of magnificent bastards are in town.


----------



## Griff

Cap'n

Kepp the pics coming. We're especially interested in pics from the fat guys weigh in. Good luck to all the competitors.


----------



## LarryWolfe

I'm still watchin' ya'll....................


----------



## Rev.Jr.

I should be arriving mere moments after the time everything is unloaded and set up. It's uncanny how that seems to happen every time.


----------



## Captain Morgan

we'll let you put up the bungee cords


----------



## Puff1

I just talked to Finney. The butts are on and it sounds like a real good time down there.

I tried calling Larry but he wouldn't answer his phone :roll:


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Puff said:
			
		

> ... tried calling Larry but he wouldn't answer his phone :roll:



Umm... Some cells have the callerID feature. Do you blame him for not answering? :roll:


----------



## Puff1

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... tried calling Larry but he wouldn't answer his phone :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm... Some cells have the callerID feature. Do you blame him for not answering? :roll:
Click to expand...

Well I figured being his biggest promoter (and buyer) of Wolfe Rub I thought he would answer  

He's probably sleeping already :roll:


----------



## Cliff H.

Who is running the camera ?


----------



## knine

u guys are funny as can be .....I hope 1 day to meet yall .


----------



## SteerCrazy

Puff said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... tried calling Larry but he wouldn't answer his phone :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm... Some cells have the callerID feature. Do you blame him for not answering? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Well I figured being his biggest promoter (and buyer) of Wolfe Rub *I thought he would answer
> 
> He's probably sleeping already :roll:
Click to expand...


yeah, he answered MY call


----------



## Puff1

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... tried calling Larry but he wouldn't answer his phone :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm... Some cells have the callerID feature. Do you blame him for not answering? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Well I figured being his biggest promoter (and buyer) of Wolfe Rub *I thought he would answer
> 
> He's probably sleeping already :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, he answered MY call
Click to expand...

It wasn't him  
He has"People" 8)


----------



## LarryWolfe

Okay I'm back home safe and sound and tired as hell.........  

Friday's lunch I didn't get the pic's of the onions and sweet potatoes Finney was bossing me around!  ;D  Plus I had an excruciating headached all weekend and I was pretty grouchy.



 

 

 

Cook Site



 

 

Finney top left, top right Woody Lynch (Reverend Marvin Jr.), Nick bottom left and me in the bottom right. 



 



All jokes aside about the diet etc, Nick is one of the nicest person you'd ever want to meat.  It was a pleasure meeting him and wish I had been better company but I had horrible headache all weekend.
Our Anything Butt turn in.  Fire roasted vegetable gazpacho with grilled toast points with manchego cheese and grilled shrimp basted with Reverend Marvins and Honey.  We won with this two years ago, but placed 5th this go around.  We were very happy with the results again but some cake won!!





Pork Pic's



 

 

 

 

Miscellaneous pic's


----------



## SteerCrazy

Great pics Larry.....looks like you got some concrete to work with, last year I think you guys were in the mud


----------



## Puff1

Man it looks like a great time!
Thanks for the pics  


Could you all do me one favor? Buy Finney a different color shoe?


----------



## LarryWolfe

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> Great pics Larry.....looks like you got some concrete to work with, last year I think you guys were in the mud



Yeah every Spring we're in an amusement parks parking lot, but in the fall they put it on at the old MBAFB in the football field.


----------



## Finney

Fun times and we got a call to the front.   Good to see all our SC BBQ friends and met a few new ones.   

I'll post pics later.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Well, I finally made it home! Enough with all the BS about the yankee!    This past Friday I learned what the phrase "southern hospitality" means. Larry, Chris, Woody, Cappy, Garland, Jack and everybody else I met.........Thanks! I think I met the nicest group of people you can find anywhere. We had some great food and a few cocktails and talked for quite a while. Seems these folks like to hear a little " yankee accent". I talked with _you all_ for some time and you guys seemed amazed that I was the only person there talking without an accent!   A very special thank you to Woody & Jim for setting me up with 2 cases of sauce to send to Iraq. The other yankees who helped me transport it home were all asking about it. I will be sending them the website as soon as our fearless leader starts sending out emails. Again guys, thanks for a great time and tell your wifes and families thank you for me!


----------



## Finney

Great to meet you buddy.  Sorry I was so busy most of the time.  Glad I finally had time to have a beer and some good Bourbon with you.  And I think there was about a glassfull to bring home.
Tricia enjoyed talking with you also and was glad that you learned what Gazpacho is... (inside team joke)

Come back soon.


----------



## Diva Q

Wow. 

Great Pics. 

Good looking food. 

What a handsome group of men you all are.


----------



## Captain Morgan

we be ugly but we be nice.  And we can cook.


----------



## LarryWolfe

brian j said:
			
		

> great pics.  congrats again for your finishes.
> 
> larry - how'd you like the primo?



Brian, I LOVED IT!!  Most efficient cooker I've ever cooked on!


----------



## Puff1

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Wow.
> 
> Great Pics.
> 
> Good looking food.
> 
> What a handsome group of men you all are.


----------



## Diva Q




----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> we be ugly but we be nice.  And we can cook.


But your still ugly.   Val & I hope to come on down for SOTB this fall. I'll be the ugly one for sure. Sure would be nice to meet up with you guys.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":l8lwhipg]we be ugly but we be nice.  And we can cook.


But your still ugly.   Val & I hope to come on down for SOTB this fall. I'll be the ugly one for sure. Sure would be nice to meet up with you guys.[/quote:l8lwhipg]

Hey Chris, I left some beer with cappy for you.


----------



## Puff1

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":1xq0ybe1][quote="Captain Morgan":1xq0ybe1]we be ugly but we be nice.  And we can cook.


But your still ugly.   Val & I hope to come on down for SOTB this fall. I'll be the ugly one for sure. Sure would be nice to meet up with you guys.[/quote:1xq0ybe1]

Hey Chris, I left some beer with cappy for you.[/quote:1xq0ybe1]
That beer was gone before you got in your car  
That's what I heard.............


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":12pz0vcz][quote="Captain Morgan":12pz0vcz]we be ugly but we be nice.  And we can cook.
> 
> 
> 
> But your still ugly.   Val & I hope to come on down for SOTB this fall. I'll be the ugly one for sure. Sure would be nice to meet up with you guys.
Click to expand...


Hey Chris, I left some beer with cappy for you.[/quote:12pz0vcz]
That beer was gone before you got in your car  
That's what I heard.............[/quote:12pz0vcz]

oops. at least i got to share some bourbon with chris


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Thanks, but no thanks, I got AFU at Oink last year and tanked every thing. I do appreciate the offer though.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Okay, here's a few more pics.


----------



## Puff1

Great pics Nick. Looks like you surprised Cappy with the one shot!


----------



## Griff

Yeah, the Cap'n has that deer-in-the-headlights look. Good thing both of his hands are visible in the pic.


----------



## Captain Morgan

that was when I was doing my szcret massage!  Damn you Nick!


----------



## Cliff H.

Great pics.  Looks like some serious smoking went down on the beach.


----------



## Finney

Here's some more pics.


----------



## Finney

Larry gets back to cooksite by 6:00 AM just like he said he would.   :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry gets back to cooksite by 6:00 AM just like he said he would.   :roll:



Now look at him in that picture and and try and tell me how I couldn't win that bet!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry gets back to cooksite by 6:00 AM just like he said he would.   :roll:



Now look at him in that picture and and try and tell me how I couldn't win that bet!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry gets back to cooksite by 6:00 AM just like he said he would.   :roll:



When I rolled up your hair was still soaking wet from your morning shower, soooooooooo you obviously just beat me there!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry gets back to cooksite by 6:00 AM just like he said he would.   :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now look at him in that picture and and try and tell me how I couldn't win that bet!
Click to expand...


What size was that sweater you had on Nick?  It looked like an afghan!


----------



## DaleP

Really enjoyed the pics. You guys are a hoot. 

Nice cooker Larry. I wouldnt mind having one of those.


----------



## LarryWolfe

DaleP said:
			
		

> Really enjoyed the pics. You guys are a hoot.
> 
> Nice cooker Larry. I wouldnt mind having one of those.



Dale let me know when you're ready!  I'll be updating my website with prices this weekend!  PM me if you need prices before then!


----------



## Puff1

Man that London broil sure looked good!
Finney I think your watch is off. It says about 7: 20.

Afghan.......


----------

